
Chrome Music Lab - Sparkenstein
https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Experiments
======
pen2l
That spectrogramme view really is phenomenal, so effortlessly fast even while
being kind of 3d.

I was talking about this the other day with someone, why don't DAWs push the
spectrogramme view more forcefully, instead of the default wave view? There's
so much more information to be gleaned in spectrogramme view than the waveform
view.

I'm trying to learn to sing these days, and I'd been wondering if this was a
good way to practice a song: look at a vocal stem of the song I'm trying to
sing, and observe visual feedback of the spectrogramme.

~~~
squeaky-clean
While a spectrogram shows a lot of useful information, it also kind of
doesn't. Your ears tell you much of the same thing except with better
subjectivity, especially as your ears improve. You can tell (with practice) if
a bass guitar is too bassy, or has too much "twang" or sounds harsh and
throaty. But if a spectrogram of a bass guitar shows higher than usual
frequency content in the 800-1200hz range, is the bass tone too twangy for the
song, or is it just right?

The waveform view on the other hand will always remain useful no matter how
good your ears get. If you're comping together multiple takes of the same
section, or shifting tracks to adjust for phase-alignment in a multi-
microphone setup. Doing this by looking directly at the samples is way less
tedious than doing it by ear.

Also, though it's probably not an issue today, I would guess CPU concerns are
another reason why a spectrogram isn't displayed by default on all tracks.

~~~
frabert
Another issue I can think of is that spectrogram view inherently looses
temporal resolution the more precise you make it in the frequency space.

------
PCChris
"Making Music but every sound is Chrome Music Lab":
[https://youtu.be/6t86lJ-N9jo](https://youtu.be/6t86lJ-N9jo)

~~~
cmehdy
Levi Niha is really underrated. He makes music out of everything, takes on the
weirdest challenges with a healthy dose of optimism, and manages to teach some
stuff along the way without really trying. I don't watch his videos that often
but he's definitely amongst the people making youtube as a platform
worthwhile.

------
the-dude
Related, "Learning Music" by Ableton :
[https://learningmusic.ableton.com/](https://learningmusic.ableton.com/)

------
quadrangle
Works perfectly in Firefox too!! Hooray!

Disappointing that they stuck to standard equal temperament for everything but
the harmonics and string-proporations stuff. There's no reason Kandinksy
should be limited to the tempered pitches.

------
uuddlrlrbas
[https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/49065...](https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Song-
Maker/song/4906501010358272)

------
crazygringo
Wow. I've never actually used a live spectrogram, and it's really educational.

Use the mic input option and try saying different vowels, or different held
consonants like "mmmm" vs "nnnn". It's really interesting to see how the
patterns of overtones change, which is what makes the sounds unique.

~~~
cmurphycode
It's also cool to try throat singing and watch the overtones change
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/DZxXKw6sKmxTJ9Wn9](https://photos.app.goo.gl/DZxXKw6sKmxTJ9Wn9)

------
rjack_
On a related note (ah!) i found the Bandlab editor astounding. It's a fully
functional simple DAW in the browser: [https://www.bandlab.com/creation-
features](https://www.bandlab.com/creation-features)

~~~
grasshopperpurp
I like Bandlab. I wish the mobile version let you mess with sound effects, but
otherwise, it works great.

------
skulk
The "Song maker" tool is actually what inspired me to start creating music; I
just randomly dragged my mouse around and found that I'd made something that
sounded really cool. I've been playing around in LMMS[1] for some time now and
hope to independently release some music at some point!

[1]: [https://lmms.io/](https://lmms.io/)

------
namelosw
Wow, it's fun! Reminds me of Pico-8 music editor.

The monkey and the drum sounds really badass.

------
tonystride
As a piano teacher I've been teaching online since March and the Shared Piano
part of the Chrome Music Lab has been really useful for demonstrating various
concepts!

------
Bellyache5
This reminds me of Mario Paint.

------
broooder
This is amazing, but I wish they would do more, this is like 5 years old.

------
nine_k
I see how this could be as much fun as Scream Tracker was in 1992 :)

------
jaimehrubiks
I don't know about music and I can be hours playing with this

------
zigzaggy
Cool, just spent 30 minutes having fun on this one. Great stuff!

------
octernion
i'm curious what the intended purpose of these are -- very cool projects but
doesn't necessarily showcase chrome (they work fine in firefox?). though maybe
that's the point -- here are some awesome projects that showcase the state of
the art in web in general.

------
gauthamzz
wow this made my day!

